# Fish Covered In Slime and Dying - Help!



## phyrphreek (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon set-up with a small eel, a couple of catfish, and a loach. My eel seems to be covered in rapidly spreading mucus. A couple of the others have it and one is already dead. I cannot find anything on the net that quite describes this - does anyone have a clue?


Sorry guys, I'm not very good with a camera.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
welcome aboard.
could you also tell us what your water readings are,
amonia,nitrite,nitrate, water temperature,
cleaning mantainance ?
alot of questions i know, and not really what you want to hear,
when your fish are in a sorry state,however it will help
members to help you,to try and figure what is wrong with
your fish.
if this is slime disease then you can treat it with "Interpet #7 "
however please wait for others advise on this incase i am wrong. !!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

What species are these eel, catfish and loach? I am sorry to say the tank sounded overcrowded. Based on your pics, the eel looks like a _Mastacembelus_ species to me. That will really outgrow a 10g tank, no doubt.

Please answer Willow's questions before we can proceed to diagnosis.


----------

